# Knollys in freier Wildbahn



## Sasse82 (3. November 2014)

Für andere Hersteller gibt es solche Themen schon lange, warum also nicht auch für Knolly.
Wer Lust hat darf hier gerne seine (Knolly) Fotos in Aktion zeigen.

Ich mache den Anfang mit einem schönen herbstlichen Motiv aus dem Bikepark Beerfelden. Ein paar weitere folgen noch die Tage wenn ich die Zeit dafür finde.


----------



## Sasse82 (28. November 2014)

Hat ein Bisschen gedauert, aber jetzt ist auch der Rest der Bilder fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (14. Dezember 2014)

Schicke Bilder!....Beerfelden in love ;-)


----------



## deimudder (16. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geile Bilder von BF. Da es mit Fotos endlich am Sonntag geklappt hat, kann ich auch mal mein Chilcotin und mich zeigen







Danke an Stefan für's bike und subba service
und Olli, dass das endlich doch noch mit Bildern geklappt hat


----------



## deimudder (21. Dezember 2014)

Einen hab ich noch einen.


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Mai 2015)

Die Saison hat begonnen, weiter geht es mit den Bildern!
Hier etwas vom Trainingslager Vinschgau!







































Und ein sehr überraschender Zufall... es ist mir doch tatsächlich genau an dem Tag an dem ich fotografiert habe, ein anderer Biker mit einem Knolly Chilcotin gleicher Farbe vor die Linse gehüpft. Ich staunte nicht schlecht, die Bikes sieht man ja nicht gerade alle Tage. Vielleicht kennt ihn ja jemand hier.


----------



## Stefan H (11. Mai 2015)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Mai 2015)

Yay, ich bin in der Wahl zum Foto des Tages! Ein Like bitte, wenn ihr mögt.


----------



## melih (16. September 2015)

Trailriding in Solothurn, Knolly Delirium


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Oktober 2015)

Hab hier auch ein paar Bilder von @wildsaufr


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Oktober 2015)

Noch eine kleine Sequenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (22. Oktober 2015)

Schön war's:


----------



## Phil-Joe (30. Oktober 2015)

Du hattest auch mal ein 301 oder?
Wie fährt sich das Knöllchen?


----------



## melih (30. Oktober 2015)

@vitaminc 
wow.. wo ist den das?


----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte kein 301.
Das ist Lake Tahoe (USA)
Knöllchen fährt sich Super, bin paar Tage zuvor ein Trek Slash im Bikepark Mammoth Lakes gefahren, das Knolly taugt mir deutlich mehr.


----------



## Phil-Joe (30. Oktober 2015)

Kannst mal beschreiben? Wie klettert es? Wippt viel im Sitzen bzw. im Stehen? Und wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus, wenn man mal nicht so genau nach der Linie schielt?


----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2015)

Das ist ja alles recht subjektiv und kommt auch immer auf Fahrwerkssetup an.
Pike und DB Inline, recht straff eingestellt, taugt mir so am Besten. Mir ist kein Wippen negativ aufgefallen, von den Klettereigenschaften bin ich sehr angetan, hatte nichtmal ansatzweise Probleme mit steigendem Vorderrad. Stabilität, hmm.. also ich war mit dem Knolly nicht im Bikepark, die Trails am Lake Tahoe waren dennoch hier und da recht technisch, sowohl beim Langsam fahren mit Hinterradversetzen hat das Rad ne gute Figur gemacht, als auch beim Ballern. Auch bei kleineren Sprüngen hab ich mich sehr sicher gefühlt, quasi deutlich sicherer als mit meinem Lapierre Zesty. Das Knolly Warden ist am Lake Tahoe auch das Lieblingsbike der Tourguides. BMC Trailfox, Intense Tracer und Co. sind zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber wenn es nach der Meinung der Tourguides geht ist das Knöllchen das beste Bike was sie je gefahren sind..

Wenn man sich die Geo des 2016er anguckt, dann kann man das Knöllchen eigentlich nur lieben.

Ist echt schwierig irgendwas Negatives zu schreiben, hmm.. evtl. sind die Schweißnähte am Alurahmen nicht die Schönsten, der Umlenkhebel mag etwas filigran aussehen (macht aber LIVE nen sehr stabilen Eindruck), unter dem Strich ist der einzig wahre Nachteil nur der Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (1. November 2015)

Ja das stimmt leider.

Dafür sehen die Dinger aber irgendwie auch enorm geil aus ... lässt sich schwer beschreiben, wieso. Irgendwie passt das. Das blaue mit den orangen Decals hat es mir echt angetan. Wenn so richtig geile Bikes nur nicht immer so teuer wären ... Man ey.


----------



## mophi (16. April 2016)

Toller Thread. Endlich darf ich auch mitreden


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. April 2016)

Schick. Endo oder ein '16er Warden?


----------



## mophi (26. April 2016)

Das ist das Warden ( Alu) mit der neuen Lackierung.


----------



## deimudder (2. Mai 2016)

Vom Samstag


----------



## wickedfox (13. Juli 2016)

Qualifikation Megavalanche


----------



## fehlfokus (2. Mai 2017)

Am Sonntag beim Wartburg-Enduro. © https://www.facebook.com/ChainPictures/


----------



## Abstrax (12. Mai 2017)

Post umgezogen...


----------



## lhampe (31. August 2018)

Mein Podium mit neuer Gabel


----------



## RB_Toyride (2. September 2020)

Na dann bringen wir hier auch nochmal etwas Schwung rein.

Hier ein Schnappschuss des letzten Bikepark Urlaubs unter Anderem im Bikepark Geißkopf.

Hatten leider die Kamera nicht parat, aber auch mit Handyqualität ein mMn sehenswertes Bild.





Greets M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

